# GSD biting my kids (moved to puppy behavior/herding gripping pup)



## andrea04 (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi please no harsh judgment....

My 5 month old GSD really likes to bite my 5 year old. If she's running through the house she chases her and grabs anywhere she can. She has scraped up her arms and even put holes in her clothes.

I would hate to keep her on a lead in the house but I think I'm running out of options. I always correct the dog and also ask my daughter not to run through the house screaming like a mad woman. 

Any suggestions????


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

andrea04 said:


> Hi please no harsh judgment....
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sounds like you have been here awhile! 

Just found this..while looking for help with an out of control Boxer on the other board. Dogs Who Love Kids Too Much  
Teaching Your Dog How to Behave Around Children | ASPCA

And for later a few links in post 8 here:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-behavior/431289-new-dog-very-challenging.html

How was that?


----------



## nikon22shooter (Dec 5, 2013)

Shock collar?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

nikon22shooter said:


> Shock collar?


It's a 5 month old puppy!


----------



## nikon22shooter (Dec 5, 2013)

Chip18 said:


> It's a 5 month old puppy!


I meant for the kids hahhaha


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Is rehoming the kids an option?


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

andrea, you first need to control your child/children. this has some serious potential to become a dangerous problem. think of an eighty pound gsd taking chunk out of a child. 
i would leash in the house and tie to myself and use a prong collar and give a correction right before the behavior starts. keep in mind you are dealing with a pup, so not to harsh a correction.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

I have a five year old and 2 young shepherds. Athena is 13 months and Sinister is 6 months. It is important you teach both the dogs and the kids how to interact with one another. Kids should be taught how to interact with a large dog. I sat my little boy down and explained to him that the puppy views him as another puppy when he flings his arms and screams and Sinister will play with him as a puppy. So I taught my son how to play appropriate with Sinister. Never to play chase game, or get down on the pups level, or be super boisterous. Noah my five year old now plays appropriate with the puppy. He love to play with the flirt pole (he says he is fishing for a puppy. LOL) and plays fetch. Sinister has now learned Noah is a human not a puppy. Also Include your kids in training. The pup should listen to all members of your family and so everyone should be included in training. Finally never leave children and pup unsupervised. Athena is the most kind hearted dog in the world but she doesn't know her own size and will knock over a kiddo trying to give them a kiss. A watchful eye is key to keeping everyone safe. Puppy and kids are notorious for forgetting their manners. Good luck with your puppy!!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Do you know what a place command is Andrea? You teach her to lay in a place and not get up. I like to use a little distance from my kids to make it easier in the beginning and for one dog I used a box about 8" tall. They aren't allowed to chase the kids.

Everything becomes training. Never loose around the kids. You can't do this randomly. At 5mos, she should be able to stay in a place for 5mins, on leash, with you sitting right there. Then put her away. I use a crate in the family room so they're still with the family. Exercise and play separate of this and away from the kids. Once she can control the impulse to chase the kids, re-introduce them with both behaving calmly, but always remember obedience around the kids.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

I had this same issue with my pup when he was younger...it's pretty typical of GSD's or any dog with prey drive. My puppy was 12 weeks old or so, I put a drag line on him, next time my son ran by and he got excited I stepped on the line and his momentum corrected himself. He was little, so it only took two or three times with a "no!" command and it was done. With a 5 month old who has been self reinforcing this behavior by doing it over and over, you may need a higher punishment. I might put a pinch on a five month old (my dog was almost 60 pounds at 5 months), put the drag line on, and step on it when he jumped, allowing the momentum to correct himself. If you're all against the pinch on a "baby," you could put the drag line on him and give a swift backwards correction along with the momentum of him jumping, and give the "no" command. You don't need to over do it, your timing has to be just right, and you have to be consistent.

This is something I corrected/fixed as soon as I saw it, because I knew it would just get worse as the dog got older and bigger. You can't stop kids from running and yelling, it's what they do. My dog learned quickly and at a very young age, it was unacceptable for him to jump on kids. 

I'm all about teaching a "place" command, and upping obedience. However, in this situation I want the dog to know that the *behavior* is *unacceptable*. I can't teach that jumping in a highly aroused state (chasing a squealing/laughing kid), is unacceptable by just putting the dog in his spot. I wanted him to know that it is NOT okay. Like I said, it was clear, concise, and we haven't had an issue since. 

I have this funny picture of him jumping straight up next to my son, without touching him at all, but licking his face. He figured out he wasn't allowed to "touch" my son, so he'd jump straight up in the air NEXT to him and lick his face. In the picture you can see his feet are tucked up so he doesn't hit my son. Now he's tall enough that he can just walk by and lick his face lol. These dogs are too dang smart.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Hi Andrea-- This a serious situation considering the size of the dog in the future. When my two children were small, the child went to their room with inappropriate behavior toward the dog(s). I had 100 pound dogs. My children are in their thirties and confirmed dog people today and have referenced with pride how their mother taught them many, many skills in raising dogs. a
And they learned that many things are not the dogs fault. One huge rule was a dog can NEVER chase you.

Next, the dog has to learn how to stay on a "rug." My 9 week GSD puppy learned this immediately after I got him this spring, as sometimes I had meetings each week for months after school that went on for hours. I went home got the dog (seven minutes) and brought him to meetings with more than thirty people. I had a bully stick, a rug, treats, and a determination that a dog MUST learn to stay in place quietly. People raved about how quiet and well behaved my pup was. I said, "Yes, he's a German Shepherd--it's his JOB to obey."

I teach second grade. Decide what your expectations are and go for it. What I have outlined are reasonable developmentally for both your daughter and the dog. Good luck!!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

DaniFani said:


> I had this same issue with my pup when he was younger...it's pretty typical of GSD's or any dog with prey drive. My puppy was 12 weeks old or so, I put a drag line on him, next time my son ran by and he got excited I stepped on the line and his momentum corrected himself. He was little, so it only took two or three times with a "no!" command and it was done. With a 5 month old who has been self reinforcing this behavior by doing it over and over, you may need a higher punishment. I might put a pinch on a five month old (my dog was almost 60 pounds at 5 months), put the drag line on, and step on it when he jumped, allowing the momentum to correct himself. If you're all against the pinch on a "baby," you could put the drag line on him and give a swift backwards correction along with the momentum of him jumping, and give the "no" command. You don't need to over do it, your timing has to be just right, and you have to be consistent.
> 
> This is something I corrected/fixed as soon as I saw it, because I knew it would just get worse as the dog got older and bigger. You can't stop kids from running and yelling, it's what they do. My dog learned quickly and at a very young age, it was unacceptable for him to jump on kids.
> 
> ...


To this point exactly. My Boxer loved to do a running sprint and use my chest for a spring board!!! At 65 pounds (girl) that kinda hurt! We worked on it! I would sweep my arm and she would spin in the air at chest level??

Not exactly what I was looking for but...good enough!


----------



## andrea04 (Feb 2, 2014)

We bought a pinch collar yesterday. I'm hoping it works bc she turns into a perfect angel with it on.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

ApselBear said:


> Is rehoming the kids an option?


Heheheheheheheheee

SuperG


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Nothing like a running human...especially munchkin size to evoke a herding dog's innate attributes.

Nothing that can't be fixed over time....but I'd start with the screaming running kid ...sounds like too much sensory stimulation for your pooch to be able to calm the herder in her....who can blame her..she's a pup.

At least, take away the option for her to want to herd and nip.

With my last GSD, when my nieces and nephews would come over and want to play with the pup in the yard...I'd first tell them.." Do not run away from the dog because....."..of course they did and they would get herded...the move I liked the best was the pup putting a hip check on the punks and down they'd go...allowing the pup to round up the others. The kids kind of learned but I helped them...next time I told them " Please make sure you run from the dog and scream while doing so"....amazing...nieces and nephews didn't run away.

SuperG


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

andrea04 said:


> Hi please no harsh judgment....
> 
> My 5 month old GSD really likes to bite my 5 year old. If she's running through the house she chases her and grabs anywhere she can. She has scraped up her arms and even put holes in her clothes.
> 
> ...


My pup did this too. I told my kids that they are not to run in the house. It's easier to stop your kids from doing thing then the dog  my youngest is 6 and yes she like to run and have the dog to chase her. So I got a flirt pole and have her play with him that way. Also, the only thing that got my dog to stop biting is a smack on his muzzle with my finger. Now, all I have to do us tell him no and point my finger at him and he stops. This works well also when he tries to chase my cat.  point, say no, and he walks away. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

DaniFani said:


> I had this same issue with my pup when he was younger...it's pretty typical of GSD's or any dog with prey drive. My puppy was 12 weeks old or so, I put a drag line on him, next time my son ran by and he got excited I stepped on the line and his momentum corrected himself. He was little, so it only took two or three times with a "no!" command and it was done. With a 5 month old who has been self reinforcing this behavior by doing it over and over, you may need a higher punishment. I might put a pinch on a five month old (my dog was almost 60 pounds at 5 months), put the drag line on, and step on it when he jumped, allowing the momentum to correct himself. If you're all against the pinch on a "baby," you could put the drag line on him and give a swift backwards correction along with the momentum of him jumping, and give the "no" command. You don't need to over do it, your timing has to be just right, and you have to be consistent.
> 
> This is something I corrected/fixed as soon as I saw it, because I knew it would just get worse as the dog got older and bigger. You can't stop kids from running and yelling, it's what they do. My dog learned quickly and at a very young age, it was unacceptable for him to jump on kids.
> 
> ...


Nice pic!!! You have a awesome smart boy 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

andrea04 said:


> We bought a pinch collar yesterday. I'm hoping it works bc she turns into a perfect angel with it on.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 You still need to teach her how to behave Andrea. Don't spend all your time waiting around trying to stop something.


----------



## andrea04 (Feb 2, 2014)

Oh we redirect her when she starts to give chase. We also redirect the kids so they're not running and screaming. And if she is just chasing the kids not trying to bite them we let them have fun with it no harm is the kids helping her get rid of energy. She just has moments where she can be mouthy still. 

My 5yr old will instantly cry when Lucie bites even if it's just a play bite. It's hard making sure everyone is playing nice and getting along.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

andrea04 said:


> Oh we redirect her when she starts to give chase. We also redirect the kids so they're not running and screaming. And if she is just chasing the kids not trying to bite them we let them have fun with it no harm is the kids helping her get rid of energy. She just has moments where she can be mouthy still.
> 
> My 5yr old will instantly cry when Lucie bites even if it's just a play bite. It's hard making sure everyone is playing nice and getting along.
> 
> ...


I would let the kids run with the flirt pole then . So if the dog wanted to bit, he could bite that instead of the kid =) 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey Andrea, let me try explaining a little better. Re-direct, to me, means you're too late. She's already acted, and with this, her prey drive being triggered, I think its really hard to STOP it with corrections that are too late.

The point of the place command isnt just the place command. Its also to make it easier for you to time those corrections. As soon as she looks like she's going to get up. Pop. See what I mean. Don't let her run with your kids, period. You're never going to be able to make it clear to her whats unacceptable. Does that make more sense?


----------



## TheDakotaShow (Mar 9, 2014)

Moriah said:


> Hi Andrea-- This a serious situation considering the size of the dog in the future. When my two children were small, the child went to their room with inappropriate behavior toward the dog(s). I had 100 pound dogs. My children are in their thirties and confirmed dog people today and have referenced with pride how their mother taught them many, many skills in raising dogs. a
> And they learned that many things are not the dogs fault. One huge rule was a dog can NEVER chase you.
> 
> Next, the dog has to learn how to stay on a "rug." My 9 week GSD puppy learned this immediately after I got him this spring, as sometimes I had meetings each week for months after school that went on for hours. I went home got the dog (seven minutes) and brought him to meetings with more than thirty people. I had a bully stick, a rug, treats, and a determination that a dog MUST learn to stay in place quietly. People raved about how quiet and well behaved my pup was. I said, "Yes, he's a German Shepherd--it's his JOB to obey."
> ...


How im the world did you get a 9 week old to stay on a rug for thst ling. My pup would run off and no getting her back

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

TheDakotaShow said:


> How im the world did you get a 9 week old to stay on a rug for thst ling. My pup would run off and no getting her back
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This it's awesome how you got your dog to stay. So far with my pup I can get him to stay, but if I leave the room he will get off. Still a working progress. Any suggestions? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> This it's awesome how you got your dog to stay. So far with my pup I can get him to stay, but if I leave the room he will get off. Still a working progress. Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I had my 9 week old pup by my side on the floor during the meetings. My foot was on his leash. It's more of an attachment to the rug. 

Yesterday we were in the vet's office and I brought the rug. The tech lowered the electric table almost to the floor and I put the rug on it My puppy is now 18 weeks old and by his own volition got on the rug and stayed the whole visit on it.

So--this is how I do it. Totally no talking or commands to the dog. I put the rug on the floor. (It's a spa rug. Basically a really fat towel.) Anytime the dog walks on the rug. I throw a treat onto the rug. Then I walk away. (Dog follows.) Dog walks on rug = treats.... Then dog has to sit on rug + treats.... Then dog has to lay on rug + treats. Totally non- verbal--I wait for the behavior I want and reinforce it with food thrown on the rug.

Intermittent reinforcement is the most powerful. So dog doesn't get treats all the time, but when puppy is down on the rug, good stuff is coming sooner or later. After a while the dog loves his rug and wants to be on it. Try getting the dog off it!

My min pin has a rug. That thing goes down on the floor--she rushes to lay down. Sooner or later something good is coming.

Take the rug with you to people's house, work, etc. The dog wants to stay on the rug.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

makes sense....

SuperG


----------



## andrea04 (Feb 2, 2014)

Thankfully since I posted this my youngest stopped running through the house like a madwoman and Lucie has stopped chasing and biting now we just need to work on her chasing the cats..... It's never ending with my Lucie girl!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

andrea04 said:


> Thankfully since I posted this my youngest stopped running through the house like a madwoman and Lucie has stopped chasing and biting now we just need to work on her chasing the cats..... It's never ending with my Lucie girl!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Only one of my cats my dog will chase. He chase the one that runs from him. The other one stand its ground. It's more fun to him if they run. =)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## andrea04 (Feb 2, 2014)

Well the problem is both my cats run in fear. When she corners the cat all I can hear is hissing and Lucie whining. I'm positive she's being playful bc she isn't stalking them in anyway. But we recently adopted a new kitten and Lucie is very excited over her and I'm afraid Lucie is going to hurt her without knowing it bc she's 60 pounds and likes to use her paws.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Michael061961 (Sep 16, 2020)

andrea04 said:


> Hi please no harsh judgment....
> 
> My 5 month old GSD really likes to bite my 5 year old. If she's running through the house she chases her and grabs anywhere she can. She has scraped up her arms and even put holes in her clothes.
> 
> ...


I realise this is a little late however you have to teach your pup to be calm and controlled, I find the best way is teach your pup to drop and stay in a drop position when playing or being around the kids, not a fan of dogs running in the house but with a pup that is inevitable just monitor enforce the drop rule never let your child or other children play with any dogs unsupervised unless the dog is well socialise with the children and the children are old enough to control and manage the dog. The dog has no intention to hurt or harm your kids and like your kids at 5 months it is a kid learning all manner of things including socialisation and how to play your job to teach both the children and the dog..


----------



## Michael061961 (Sep 16, 2020)

Diesel7602 said:


> I would let the kids run with the flirt pole then . So if the dog wanted to bit, he could bite that instead of the kid =)
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


GSD have a chase response built in again this is too late kids run do chases it's natural, therefore while kids are with dog don't run problem should be solved. (Of course this for future reference.)


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Very old thread from 2014


----------

